# Props due!



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I just wanted to "blather" about how great the sellers have been here at APC. I feel very grateful for taking the chances I have buying plants and shrimps from members here......I don't think that I will buy from anywhere else from now on for these items.

People here are so incredibly generous, prompt, and the quality of what I have gotten is untouchable! The quality and quanity have been simply excellent! I have always sent an extra several dollars for every purchase to a "nice guy," but upon receiving my items from sellers here, I always feel like I should have sent much more!

Thank you to whomever started this site and added the ability to buy, sell, or trade! I really can't stop feeling so much gratitude, and "THANK YOU" to those people who have sold to me! There aren't enough words to praise you!

Very Best Regards,
Don


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well said Don. I agree that you can't beat the quality and generosity of the good members here.


----------

